# Trout Support - Redfish DVD's



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Allrighty, for those that ordered Tobin's Redfish DVD, mine came in the mail today. That was quick as I believe they went out on Thursday and I live in League City! So check your mailbox. I will give feed back as a 12 pack of Bud Select is waiting at a buddies and we are going to watch it or try to today! LOL!

Also, I thought it was a 2 DVD set, I guess the second DVD will be for sale later, the deep water version, as this is Shallow Marsh & Grass Flats.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Allrighty, for those that ordered Tobin's Redfish DVD, mine came in the mail today. That was quick as I believe they went out on Thursday and I live in League City! So check your mailbox. I will give feed back as a 12 pack of Bud Select is waiting at a buddies and we are going to watch it or try to today! LOL!
> 
> Also, I thought it was a 2 DVD set, I guess the second DVD will be for sale later, the deep water version, as this is Shallow Marsh & Grass Flats.


Please take notes bro I cannot handle another skunk lol.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, so far so good! Lots of info and it can get pretty technical just like the trophy trout dvd. 'bout 30 minutes into it. I will have to watch this a couple of times


----------



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

Got mine in today too, hope to get to watch it tonight


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Watching it now, this one will get watched many times and the occasional refresher course. 
Im loving it


-mac-


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

will be checking the mail! thanks for the heads up, guys!


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Watched the Reds DVD last night. Tobin does a GREAT job on these.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just watched the first redfish dvd, its got so much information you will have to watch it ten times to get it all and then some. We can give Tobin a break for taking so long, it is very well executed and informative. 
Three redfish? Forget about it! 


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just watched the first redfish dvd, its got so much information you will have to watch it ten times to get it all and then some. We can give Tobin a break for taking so long, it is very well executed and informative. 
Three redfish? Forget about it! 


-mac-


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

dang, my mail lady better get after it. i live in league city also and haven't got mine yet. ha ha.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Guys! we appreciate the kudos... we all put our heart and soul into that one. 
t


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

It's on the list for my birthday next week! Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Finished watching mine up last night. I'm really into google earth and this thing does a great job of showing you what to look for. Anther knock out Tobin. I believe you just knocked years off the learning curve. Just like your big trout video you did a excellent job of covering material. I like the blending of the animations with the on water instruction and a few fishing clips- ESP when showing how to work lures

What's in the pipeline too come? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Mine is on the way. Cant wait!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Flats Hunter. 

Pipeline... First will be finishing the Deep Redfish version this fall sometime, maybe for xmas. After that will be revising that Limits vid to make it more like the big trout and redfish dvd's, deploy that one before April next year. I totally underestimated how long the redfish DVD's would take. After the revised Limits DVD, then the Flounder Vid (just in time for next falls flounda run. Where we go from there who knows.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is there more Nelly in the deep water reds dvd? Texas girls with california (or new york) attitides that can fish are alright in my book! Nice!


-mac-


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dammit, now I have to buy another one.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Any plans to make it downloadable so I can watch it on my iPad or phone?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

HEY Do not give Tobin the big head other wise it will swell and he will go fish and hang around Austin (meditating like a lot of Austinites do) and not get started on RED FISH VOL 2 till the swelling goes down and by then it will be time for the fall fishing to start up.

Tobin Great Job on the DVD. 

Now back to work. 

JimD 

You should have never told me to stay on your back about getting these done in a timely manner.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... JimmyD, my man! I love it... "Meditating"... or did you mean "Medicating"? that's what a lot of Austinites do. LOL

T


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Woooo nelly. I am from atx and we medicate to become one with the fish !!! Lol. I am ordering my dvd tomorrow! Can't wait to medicate and watch and learn.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Me too.. that would be a great combo... 6 pak of medication and a redfish DVD. 

Awesome!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Atx had some great medication when i lived there back in college. Maaan i miss those days


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Macyou medicate now with big trout on the end of your line and the aroma of salt air and marsh gas.... That is marsh gas isnt it? Lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sure is! Caught a few yesterday and saw a few sharks too. One bit my favorite maniac mullet in half but i caught him and punched him in the eyehole before i released it. Chandy was awesome


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That's awesome.. have to tell us more about your trip.... ???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sure will, just got unloaded and getting loaded back up for oyster lake this evening and tonight. Gigging and fishing with my generator and lights. Ill post up details of the chandeleur trip on my thread, dont want to potlick zeitgeists thread


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... that's awesome. thanks for the email with the details. 

Did ya'll see the post from FINSNFOWL on the other thread?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

FINS N Fowl had a pretty nice little stringer on a tough day.. slack high tide... caught a limit of reds... that's pretty awesome. 

t


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell yeah i saw it! Looked like a good trip. 


-mac-


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Good job on the DVD T-Bone! I think it's your best yet. What was eye opening for me was how it reaffirmed why my best areas were my best areas. There is a lot of useful information contained in there for shizzle.


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you releasing a deep water version?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

aqua vita said:


> Are you releasing a deep water version?


I believe its in the works, then comes the limits version 2.0 then we all hope for the flounder dvd. Hopefully chickenboy joe and jean scurtu will be guests...

-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thats the plan. Working on the deep redfish version now..I underestimated how long the last one took... just know that i am full force in editting and it'll be as good as i can possibly make it. 

Thanks mac. nailed it buddy. 

Who else should be in the Flounder vid... any recommendations. 
t


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> Who else should be in the Flounder vid... any recommendations.
> t


Me. I can be the clueless student getting hands on experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... ok... who WANTS to be in the Flounder video?


----------



## FishinAddicted (Jan 10, 2011)

Tobin, that was the absolute BEST DVD I have seen on Redfish
Learned a lot! Thanks!


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

Another satisfied customer! Hope it will put some fish in the boat tomorrow.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, we really appreciate the kudos. I have to thank everyone that was involved, there were alot of contributors that really shared generously,... on their behalf, we all thank you.
T


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's redfish season guys get out there and tear'em up.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, i wish i was headed to the bay right now.. or at least to get a new rod and reel... but I have an appointment with the dermatologist to remove a little spot. ya'll cover up out there.. sun is brutal.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow... I just watched the DVD. So informative! It answered so many questions that have left me scratching my head while out on the water with an empty icechest! This DVD will make you a better a fisherman, without a doubt. I will be ordering the trout DVDs now for sure.


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hope the spot removal goes well. Great reminder to everyone to take every precaution. 

On another note, I was able to catch my first limit of reds the day after getting the video! Took one home for dinner. They were also my first three reds on artificials, two on tops, and one on gulp. I found the right water yall were talking about, and picked it apart. Also saw my first tailers, didn't hook up with them, but cool to watch, and know what I was seeing.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome Rackem up and Duckboy! That's great news!!! you guys rock! 

Spot came off this morning about 10am, my cheek is recovering. I need to come up with a story about a bar fight to explain the scar in the future though. LOL.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Bar fight story's are always a good cover up. Got my video today just got home and gunna drink some beer outside for a bit then going in to pop the video in. I have heard many good things about it and can't wait to watch it and chill soak in the info and drink more keystones.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

I will have to say this DVD is [email protected]$n badass ! Man there is some really good info on here.tobin and company did a really good job. Can't wait to put to use what I learned. Thanks fellas! Hats off to ya !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Told you!


-mac-


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Agree*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Told you!
> 
> -mac-


X-2 with smack..I have 3 now and all have been an education .This Red one will take a few viewings to get it all in this ole head..cva34


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

troutsupport said:


> Awesome Rackem up and Duckboy! That's great news!!! you guys rock!
> 
> Spot came off this morning about 10am, my cheek is recovering. I need to come up with a story about a bar fight to explain the scar in the future though. LOL.


I hear ya T! I know you wear a buff so that helps. I put on the following now when sun hits around nine o'clock (depending on what I have on). Having to be carved gets old quick!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Burns... cheek is recovering nicely... I haven't seen the arm gaurds before..thats cool.

CVA, Smack, Keystone... thanks guys... we really appreciate the kudos. Put our heart and soul into them. 
T


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

T, going to buy one really soon i cant wait to see it.Who won the Trout DVD package?


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just watched tonight. The DVD was great but those typos were killin' me, and I can barely spell myself. Awesome DVD Tobin, very informative and enjoyable.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

aggie182 said:


> Just watched tonight. The DVD was great but those typos were killin' me, and I can barely spell myself. Awesome DVD Tobin, very informative and enjoyable.


LOL.... I know, my video editing program didn't have spell check LOL ;-) .. and.. it's hard to catch all the typos on a 4" editing window... I just sent out a new master with most of that fixed... I'll eventually get them all out.. In the end... it had to go out when it did, typos or not...I couldn't delay it to you guys any longer. AND.... thanks for the kudos. 
T


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

No matter what that dvd spells 
FISH ON!


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

BM... finalizing the TroutSupport Annual Package in the next day or 2... will announce by early next week. 

I like that mac.. Spells- Fish On! You da man, 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Going to get stitches out this morning... 

Best story that we came up with so far is that i was noodling for baramundi and a piranha attacked me! LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here is another testimonial From Rocky Marx-

(Rocky)....I'll be the first one here to say that this video is a MUST HAVE for both the novice, as well as the experienced redfisherman that thought he knew all the tricks! I have watched the copy I won at the SLAM Tourney twice and still am amazed at the quality of the vid, as well as the wealth of information included.
....the only gripe I had was about the cover shot as it gave away one of my tricks for fishing a certain Bayou around here!!

I'm telling Ya'll with the advice you can learn by watching this video you don't even need a boat or a Yak to catch Reds here where we live. Learn to look for the signs and wade in off the side of the road. Nothing better than hooking up with a nice slot Red in six inches of water or less as the traffic blasts by!!

This video is a MUST HAVE!!

(TroutSupport) Rocky... that's awesome!... But you're not the average cookie.. About how many years worth of experience is contained in the redfish dvd (conservatively speaking of course)?

(Rocky) ..... I have just recently retired and now have the time to do so! The things I saw that i was familiar with were gained from fishing with my Dad and others over the years, about 45 or so. We used to almost exclusively fish skinny water back in the areas described in the vid. Some of the best moments I had watching the vid were when I would have one of those "I'll be darned" moments as it would bring back memories of something I was shown years ago and had forgotten! I would say that conservatively speaking with all the sources in the video that there are well over a hundred years of knowledge all piled into one DVD! It was a welcome refresher as well as an excellent source for some methods and tactics that I wasn't familiar with that's for sure!


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Tobin. I've watched it once and can't even get it back from my buddy! A couple of them really liked it. Very good job and thank you again for the school session .


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... I've heard that's a problem...LMAO... maybe i should put a warning on the box... "Beware...lending to your buddies could result in this DVD apparently vanishing".... maybe we could put some GPS sending units to track down the assailants. 

Your Welcome, and please thank the guides that gave generously to this project, each of them is worth a trip for sure. 

T


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Actually, i think i will put that on the cover of the disc now... LOL.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

t. Man even if you did put that warning on there we still wouldnt get it back. But yes sir the guides you had on here I'm sure they are very well known in profession. Thank you again for all the people that helped you to put this together!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Lol. I guess that part is true.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... this isn't the first time and i'm sure it's not the last.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

How you gonna get it back?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That's gonna take some strategizin for sure.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok T. Got the DVD back finally from my buddy watched the video for the 3rd time and still can't soak it all in. Maybe from all the keystones. Tell you what though the spinner bait is one of my go to lures.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL.. nice... it's jammed packed with info thats for sure.. heck...it's 2 hours. 

Here is another testimonial on it. from Matt

Here is another testimonial for the redfish DVD...

from Matt aka Duck Commander
Hey Tobin my DVDs arrived yesterday while I was out and about. As soon as I got home I popped in the redfish DVD and watched it even though I had an 0530 departure to chase reds in the back lakes. The info was a amazing I learned new things and it gave me confidence in the things I already knew. I caught three fish from 21-23 out of the same 25' by 15' pocket in the shore. Before your video I would have caught the first one and moved on. Thanks for the limit man! I ended the hour long fish with 4 slots and one 19" throw back. Hooked the first 20' into my wade and all I could say is what $35... Money well spent!

Thanks for the effort to better my fishing
Matt


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Soon as I get a chance to get away from work I'm going to use what I learned in the marsh in the back bay were I live.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I hear ya Keystone... go get em brotha!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It'd be a great day to be on the water.. hell, everyday is.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I hear you bro


-mac-


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm getting real excited about fishing this fall.. that first cool morning in September... of course that reminds me of teal hunting too... haven't done that in years. Good stuff right there.
t


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> It'd be a great day to be on the water.. hell, everyday is.


tobin.i am on the water now. Smooth as a baby's but and I don't like it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Topwater time boy!!!!


-mac-


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Topwater time boy!!!!
> 
> -mac-


x2 Get after them!


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Well he'll fellas , threw tops chicken boy and my favorite spinner bait. I really don't know what I am doing wrong. Well I can tell you case of KEYSTONES caught me something.


----------



## CWBrown (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey tobin just got the video in yesterday and watched it all ready and I want to say get video well worth the price. Oh and by the way I was a little worried for you out there dident look like you had enough sun screen above that visor


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOl... yeah, that was the day i my other hat blew out the boat... LOL... have no fear... was lathered up pretty good with Bull Frog that day. Of course that was a couple years ago too. i now complete cover with a buff and sims gloves and happy to do it. But thanks for the concern... 

and thanks for the kudos on the vid too. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

.... I do need another Visor though.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kudos CW.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Alright, the fish kill is happening out on the beach and in some of the rivers. Oxygen is low from booth redtide and other biological factors due to the heat. Tough time of year... good to have all the possible resources.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Current is gonna be part of the key right now.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Received another short but sweet testimonial yesterday...ill post it monday.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Another key right now for finding fish in august is depth.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Few trips after watching videos. Really helped on figuring out where fish would be on slack of high tide. On day tide was moving out had 3 limits in 45 mins. Thanks Tobin.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You are so welcome. Nice stack of fish and way to go gettin the girls on fish!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I mean that!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

i hear the hammer pulling back, trigger finger shaking..... boom, i believe i am getting the 3 pack dvd set. you either have excellent advertising skills or info.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

thank you...We're up to making products that really make a difference for fisherman. Thats who we are, and that includes all the guides and all people involved.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

If you get a chance, go with one of the guides in any of the vids, they are all tremendous teachers.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Went last night to a back lake near Clearlake. Saw numerous mud boils and came upon a couple of tailing reds. I was able to cast 3 times before they were spooked. Did not catch a thing The vid definitely helps, need to watch it again. I was throwing a Cajun Thunder spinner bait w/chicken on a chain. At the end I switched to that bait with a jig head and got a couple of bumps. It is technically not a marsh but there is marsh grass on the banks. Also, it was at low tide which explains why I was able to see a tailing red. There was bait everywhere though.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice pics, youll hone in on them more and more now.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just keep using the info in the dvd.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## DustinB (Apr 8, 2012)

When do us deep draft guys get the next redfish dvd?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's gonna be about Fishing Show time frame for the deep draft version, some time around then. 
T


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I underestimated how long it would take to finish both DVD's and have them troutsupport quality. Theyre done when they are the best the can be and communicate effectively in the areas that will make the most difference. 
T


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

kcliff said:


> i hear the hammer pulling back, trigger finger shaking..... boom, i believe i am getting the 3 pack dvd set. you either have excellent advertising skills or info.


Kcliff... yours should be getting there ... Saturday probably..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You get it yet?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok, the seasons are changing, that should begin to be evident on the water with cooler mornings. The sun angle is changing and that will begin to allow the water to cool. Great time of year for redfish is really coming into play. Get out there and go get em. 
t


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Got it. Watched the redfish series. I learned a lot and improved the stuff I already knew. Watching it and thinking back of my good trips I now know why. I will take lucky but now I think I might havea few new spots to try. Cisneros convinced me to get back wadding when possible. I will try to watch the trout tonight.gonna give rockport and arroyo a shot this week


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome!. we've all had a trip in the past where it all came together... Sounds like you have a little more knowledge in you arsenal now to repeat those occurrences.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Let's what to see where this storm hits. If it misses us, we could have higher (2'+) or lower (-2') water levels in the bays and it will affect where we find fish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

If we get a hard north east, tides will be lower than normal.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looks like we got the dry side...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The fish will locate in different areas until the tides comes back in...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Will be interesting to see what happens when the bull tide pushes in a couple of weeks from now.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The fall should be off the charts!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Can already feel the morning temp changing... it's time.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Wrote the following up on another board... thought I would share.

Question was... why is the west wind so bad to fish.
East...the least.... West .... the best .. south ... in the mouth... Let's come up with one for the north... any takers?

It has a lot to do with the barometric pressure and the time of year. 

Fall - Spring
We've all noticed that fish shut off sometime after a frontal passage. As the barometer increases to higher pressures if acts on the swim bladders of baitfish and small fish (you should be thinking FOOD) and it makes them less active and move more toward sulking on the bottom. In the winter that usually is a hard north wind the second day of cold front and the barometer is steady high pressure. Tough condition to catch fish. Why, the food is all sulking and not active and mostly on the same level as predators and away from structures where they both feed. We've all noticed that in the winter as a cold front approaches, you get strong south winds the day before the front and as the front approaches the wind shifts to the west...and the barometer is dropping during this scenario until it just begins to shift up. But it's not that its rising, that's ok...it's steady high pressure that you don't want. During the fall - spring those days can be epic if you can fish safely. I've had my best days and have caught most of my personal best on days like that. Also, if the wind is out of the East or Northeast in the fall - spring, typically the high pressure system is slowly moving off (steady high pressure) or slowly backing into our area... still both are steady high pressure. Bait not happy, fish not happy. 

Summer.. West wind in summer typically means increasing or steady barometer...same situation...although its nice and warm this time...the bait fish still don't like it and move away from structures (that's where menhaden and mullet feed a lot because of the increase in plankton and algae). So is it that they don't bite or are they just not where we expect them? Probably a little of both. They are certainly harder to catch no matter why. I try not to fish with a SW wind in the summer unless it's less than 5mph. But that doesn't happen very often. 

Best scenario all year and what the bait fish feel happiest with are normal - steady, dropping, and low pressure ranges... except for extreme low pressure systems like low pressure systems that come out of mexico and have high winds, and where the low passes right over our area. They'll usually immediately be followed by a cold front in the wake as well ...sorta like a hurricane pulling cold dry air on their off shore wind direction side. You can still catch some fish on these super low pressure systems... but it's not as good as steady normal lower ranges with light southeast to south winds in our area..

oh, don't worry so much about the water clarity... fish in our bays are use to that and eat nearly silent creatures in the normal 'muddy' water all the time and at night. They eat and they don't go looking for pretty water. 

TroutSupport
happy trails, 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

First front of the season.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

was a great trip yesterday morning... check it out in fishing reports.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hitting up the bay Friday with Capt Brent juarez...iill keep ya posted. Brents a great guy and really knows Galv, Trinity, and east.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The report is in the 'Report' Section... it was awesome. Brent really knows his stuff.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

A guy on another board sent a testimonial today...he caught 21 redfish on sat after watching yhe redfish dvd. Nice!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

took a little trip to eat matty ... there were slicks popping all over the place.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Bird action should be about to start. Oct is a great month to be on the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its time! I watched my trout dvds as a refresher course the other day. Several points came up that i forgot since last winter


-mac-


----------



## PastorD (Jul 2, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> A guy on another board sent a testimonial today...he caught 21 redfish on sat after watching yhe redfish dvd. Nice!


I'm now able to run faster and jump higher after watching them. Pretty sure my hair is growing thicker on my back too.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

PastorD said:


> I'm now able to run faster and jump higher after watching them. Pretty sure my hair is growing thicker on my back too.


LOL... Nice...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PastorD said:


> I'm now able to run faster and jump higher after watching them. Pretty sure my hair is growing thicker on my back too.


I cant tell if hes joking or being sarcastic

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its time! I watched my trout dvds as a refresher course the other day. Several points came up that i forgot since last winter
> 
> -mac-


That's the ticket Mac, great to use as a reference too right?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> That's the ticket Mac, great to use as a reference too right?


Absolutely! I almost forgot about fishing/drifting mud streaks and just needed a refresher course. Too much information to soak up after watching it even five or more times.

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That action should be coming up in a couple months.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

December for sure. Heard this weekends ftont is to be pretty strong as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bring on the real cold air


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I heard its at least gonna be cooler this weekend...lol...in the fifties in h-town


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

heard it's already through Austin.... cooling off. make me want to get new waders...LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nah, it's still warm enough to have a leak or 2 right....lol.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Well I just read this whole thread and I'm sold. Fished Rockport this weekend and ended up with just a couple fish all weekend. One time while wading I swear I had tails up everywhere and didn't hook one. Time to learn. I want my kids to love to fish and that means actually catching fish. I've never been able to catch a bunch of trout so I figure ordering all 3 DVDs is the only way to go


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Definitely time for some waders, not because the waters cool, but because it's too cool outside...

I really need to get the 2 speck DVD's

Clint


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Especially with the cold comin on...the big trout dvd shows how to find those big girls.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Same thing for reds to..there is some awesome winter redfish action.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Good thing I just placed my order

Cody


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Latest Testimonial*

Here is the latest testimonial from Arland Hill

Tobin,

Just got your videos yesterday. They are excellent and a fine teaching tool to really help the novice angler understand the skills and strategies necessary to catch fish. Can't wait to get back out on the water and implement some of these concepts.

Hope to see more in the future, maybe one on flounder and possibly another on catching reds out of the marsh and shallows.

Regardless, this is great work.

Thanks.

Arland


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working on the deepwater redfish dvd for this spring and flounder for later this fall.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hittin the bay this afternoon...will let you know how we do


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got out there a little late, was great just to be on the water....good thing too...tide was as low as ive ever seen it this time of year...was slack tide as well. Not the best conditions for catching fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Had some super strong tides day before yesterday and the weak front did not help the tide height

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/...paign=d703bf7641-TFO_Contest&utm_medium=email


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

This thread is never going to Die.....


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Got mine yesterday. Ready to go home and get schooled!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It works... spent a couple of days in Lower Laguna... promised Ms.Support that i'd take her to the beach...went to SPI and fished the arroyo arroyo area in the mornings.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

that was a fun trip... it was hot too.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Still some reds on the flats. actually, they'll be some through february under the right conditions.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

especially with the weather we're currently having.


----------

